# The boys are quite photogenic



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Stood home today and couldn't stay in the house..Here are a few pics of the boys.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!!! they look great!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> great pics!!! they look great!


Thank you


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

As always...great pics. That last one looks like Onyx wants to rip Blue's innocent playful head off lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

NoWuCmE... said:


> As always...great pics. That last one looks like Onyx wants to rip Blue's innocent playful head off lol


Haha he tries every now and then.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice pics Freddie the boys look great!!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some great photos!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great shots, Freddie. I see my favourite bully is looking sharp as usual!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Nice pics Freddie the boys look great!!


Thanks Krys!


SMiGGs said:


> Those are some great photos!


Thank you


aus_staffy said:


> Great shots, Freddie. I see my favourite bully is looking sharp as usual!


Thanks Scott. Had to take these mofos outside. It's been dark early so they have been getting cabin fever lol. As for Blue, he has not been in a regiment since early summer. As long as I don't over feed him, he stays naturally toned now lol.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

hehe... onyx is about to strike in that last one  

great pics bro!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> hehe... onyx is about to strike in that last one
> 
> great pics bro!


Thanks. You gotta see them together. He always tries to grab him outside. He will grab his collar and then leave him behind. It's like " ha ha got you and you can't catch me." He literally smokes Blue in running lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!They are both looking very handsome!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Great pics!They are both looking very handsome!


Thanks Lisa !


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Brilliant pics :thumbsup: .... blue looks like a bigger version of my Max, very similar colour


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are some bangin pics, Freddie!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MaxSBT said:


> Brilliant pics :thumbsup: .... blue looks like a bigger version of my Max, very similar colour


Thanks



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Those are some bangin pics, Freddie!


Thank you, Lauren.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looking great! So handsome! but I think it has a lot to do with the picture taker too  great job!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Ames.


----------

